

Ask HN: Where are the Wakemate reviews? - Gobd

Couldn't figure out how to continue previous discussion, but supposedly Wakemate has shipped product<p>"Hey Guys,<p>Greg from WakeMate here - Because we have not publicly shipped any units yet, there are no reviews of units just yet. We will be shipping out the first units at the end of the month so you should be seeing some reviews soon. More detailed information will be posted to our website and blog." posted 73 days ago.<p>So where are the reviews? They should have shipped some of the first products to reviewers.
======
oldgregg
Perhaps they have tested it internally and it just doesn't really work?

